# Some Art that is Amazing and Amusing



## Teresa Edgerton

I don't know if anyone here has seen this before.  This man creates amazing trompe l'oiel art with chalk on sidewalks.  A friend sent me some pictures by email, but I didn't want to post them here because of copyright issues, so I went looking for some pictures of his work online.  I hope the link works!

http://www.his-forever.com/Julian Beever artwork_2.pdf


----------



## sloweye

Yeah it works fine. Some impressive work there,amazing infact, beats Dick Van Dyke in Mary poppins


----------



## Mouse

Yes, I've looked at this bloke's work before. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## No One

Incredible stuff. 

I'm assuming they're also done with the onlooker's perspective in mind, because they really seem to "pop".


----------



## Vertigo

I have seen his work before and yes they only work from the specific view point. In fact it is a shame that none of this collection show any photos from a different perspective. I saw a collection of of his work online before and many of them had second photos showing the same work from a different angle, usually the side. Some of the more spectacular ones he makes "pop" by stretching them over really quite large distances. So for example if you look at the stone Eiffel Tower picture the drawing of the tower itself stretches all the way to the benches in the background and he has to do some pretty stange counter intuitive perspective lines to make that work. If you look carefully at it you will see that the base of the tower is a little bigger than one paving slab and the top of the tower, apparently much narrower than the bottom, is actually also about the same one paving slab wide.

There is an example showing how counter intuitive it is at the bottom of this page:
http://www.rense.com/general67/street.htm


----------



## Ursa major

I knew there was a good deal of distortion involved, but the foot that barely seems break the "rectangle" of the pool uses far more of the pavement than I'd assumed it would do.

Amazing.


----------



## Nesacat

Wow I've seen similar work before but nothing from this artist. It's awfully well done and it's amazing that this is done on sidewalks and are therefore not permanent.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Absolutely incredible, The skill it takes to draw a piece of art that size is frightening enough, but to know how to warp the picture at the same time to make it work - when working on such a scale is almost frightening.

Implementing physical bits of reality into them, people snow flakes just adds to it. Really twists the mind!!


----------



## HareBrain

Stunning work. It boggles my mind that someone could put such effort and skill into creating something that only works properly in a photograph.


----------



## Talysia

Absolutely amazing.  I've seen some of his art before, and it impresses me every time I see it.  Wonderful stuff.


----------



## fitzchivalry

Superb 

  The perspective itself is amazing, but to do it on such a large scale is pretty special.


----------



## Parson

Wow! Some gifts amaze me no end. This is one gift that does.


----------



## Rodders

I've seen these before. Every now and then an email will get sent out. Talent like this never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Rodders

Whoops. Double post. Sorry.


----------



## digs

sloweye said:


> Yeah it works fine. Some impressive work there,amazing infact, beats Dick Van Dyke in Mary poppins


I believe that's officially the highest praise there is for a street artist.

This guy's crazily awesome! That Santa's letterbox one...I can't even tell where it begins. Imagine how uncomfortable you'd feel stepping over the ones with big holes in the ground (not that I'd want to walk on any of them...)


----------



## Starbeast

fitzchivalry said:


> Superb
> 
> The perspective itself is amazing, but to do it on such a large scale is pretty special.


 
I highly agree, he's a fantastic artist!


----------

